# Desoto canyon...elbow spur nipple steps etc



## Nat

Take a look at these maps and see if you can explain 

http://walrus.wr.usgs.gov/pacmaps/ds-index.html

I can find the spur, where are the others located on this map and where is the closest to shore area ?

planning a first trip in a 23' CC


----------



## LuckyLady

Can't do much with that map. As a starter, go to Outcast and buy a laminated chart that has all of the key reefs and locations with GPS numbers. Good Luck.


----------



## suckfish62

nipple is the closest then probably elbow spur, if going this weekend try area just south of nipple and no further west than the elbow

:hoppingmad


----------



## zoomin-newman

Does anyone know the water condition at the spur??


----------



## BlackFlag

I just got back from the spur. It was blue with broken weed patches, everyonce in awhile you could find a small patch somewhat together. The entire time we where heading east the only fish we came across was One white. He blew up about 30 yards off our port side but never would come up in the spread. So we decided to head west, water got really dirty then started getting a little cleaner. When we got to petronius yellow fin were busting on top.


----------



## zoomin-newman

how was the water at the rigs and what day where you there??


----------



## BlackFlag

i was there friday night and saturday morning. The water was a little dirty but not as bad as i thought it would be.


----------

